# Schwinn's Tailwind Is E-Bike Built for Commuters



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

BusinessWeek's energy and environment editor discovers the real purpose of an electric-assist bicycle: it isn't about exercise, its about commuting.

More...


----------

